# Suche alte BRD-Geldscheine Scan in guter Qualität



## Fineas (10. September 2004)

... und zwar die alte Serie, den 100er mit Clara Schumann und den 50er mit Balthasar Neumann drauf. Brauche die Seiten mit den Abbildungen der Personen für eine Fotomontage.

Wäre auch interessant, ob schon jemand praktische Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat, die Gesichter möglichst so auszutauschen, dass das ursprüngliche Erscheinungsbild erhalten bleibt - sprich: Wie bekomm ich ein Portraitfoto in diese filigrane Strichzeichnung gewandelt (bitte nicht unbedingt den Verweis, dass PS einen gleichlautenden Filter hat ...)


----------



## Consti (10. September 2004)

ooh, die Scheine hab ich mal alle eingescannt! Bis zum 1000. Aber ich weiss nicht, wie die Qualität ist, da es schon lange her ist, und ich da von GFX nicht ganz soviel Ahnung habe!
Ich werde mal nachgucken!


----------

